

Show HN : resolving part of Linus Torvald's problem with github - text wrapping - oelmekki
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/17#issuecomment-21850647

======
madethemcry
Has anybody looked through the comments from Linus? Pretty arrogant. I hope he
only had a bad day otherwise people with a different opinion around him will
have a hard time.

 _Btw, Joseph, you 're a quality example of why I detest the github interface.
For some reason, github has attracted people who have zero taste, don't care
about commit logs, and can't be bothered.

The fact that I have higher standards then makes people like you make snarky
comments, thinking that you are cool.

You're a moron.

    
    
                       Linus*

~~~
oelmekki
That's actually pretty standard of Linus :)

Most of the time, he's not that rude. But when he thinks someone is wrong, he
reacts with very offensive comments (especially if the person try to insist to
prove her point).

That's some kind of terrorism management : nobody would dare make an error
while working on the kernel.

------
chalst
Hi oelmekki, two questions:

\- What's the idea: do you want Github to treat repositories that have a
config file named, say, github_commit_policy, and then run your Javascript on
the relevant repo pages?

\- You announced your patch to the Github team 2 days ago, according to the
linked page: have you heard anything?

~~~
oelmekki
1\. Basically, the plugin should be ran on any textarea that produces mail
content or commits, so that they respect the 72 characters convention, even
when not produced from a mail client or with git/vim.

2\. They thanked me for showing them the project, but didn't mentioned
anything about using it or not using it.

~~~
chalst
Thanks. So you only see this as a browser plugin, not something that should be
served by Github.

~~~
oelmekki
There's two parts, here : the jquery plugin and the browser extension.

I would love github to implement the jquery plugin on relevant textareas, thus
automatically providing sane wrapping by default.

The browser extension is to allow users to get this feature right now, and in
case that github finally doesn't use the jquery plugin. This would not provide
wrapping by default for everyone, but at least those who want it can have it.

